# "Here For Ya" single by Mr. Halloween



## hauntedbalcony (May 11, 2007)

The beats are cool


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

At first I thought.."What the hell? Drilling holes in kids parents heads?" Then I finished listening and realized it's a character song. It's well done, I liked it, (the bubbling skin made me laugh), but I'm sure it's not for everyone. Some folks might think you're a psycho for real.


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

that was cool ,twisted but very cool


----------



## MrHalloween31 (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks for the comments everyone. I thought it was funny how none of the problems got solved and I pretty much just ruined their lives. I have another song I'm working on that any horror fan may be interested in thats called "In IT's Grips". It's about living your life absorbed by horror, Halloween, scary video games, and things like that. When I get done with it in the studio I'll post it here.

Again, thanks for the feedback!


----------

